# Different Hutch Options>>



## Luluznewz (Jun 13, 2010)

I made another post about converting / building a rabbit hutch and I've sort of come to the conclusion that its going to be too much of an undertaking. I would like to be able to place my tortoise house on top of the rabbit cage so It needs to have a solid construction.

So i've come across a few options for cages. This one is my favorite.

Its the "bunny abode condo". Does anyone have this cage? 

http://www.leithpetwerks.com/prodpage.cfm?prod_code=BA200

This is the other option from petco. It would be kept indoors and Lulu is litterbox trained.

http://www.rabbitcagesource.com/rabbit-hutches/rabbit-hutches/warepremiumpluspenthousehutch.cfm

Lulu gets a ton of time free (she is only locked inside at night). 

What do you guys think?


----------



## JAM (Jun 13, 2010)

For some reason, I like both of them, But i realllly like the 48 in double bunny abode condo, It look's so spacious.
The space where they get in from the ramp doesn't look to small, but i would still get it checked out  

The Ware premium plus penthouse hutch, look's nice, and it has alot of room also, I would just want to make sure though that it matches the rest of you're house decoration wise  ! 

But the second one, since the ramp is more on the side, there is more room for other thing's so that you don't have to go around the ramp ? But the thing is you can't hang thing's off the top


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd go with the second one, personally. The first one is smaller AND more expensive. Plus I like the overall look of the second.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 16, 2010)

A few of our Memeber's have the first cage.
Ali-JadeIcing, Helen-kirbyultra and Breanna-Boz.

Those are the 3 that come to the top of head.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi,
I PMed you my thoughts on the 36" and 48" bunny abode condos. But the 2nd option looks pretty sweet too. I don't know why I never considered this one, it just never occurred to me I guess.

The 2nd one is wider and I like the open-up options it provides. But here's what I do find troublesome about it, but maybe it works for you. The bottom level seems to have no floor. It would be both hard to clean and hard to move the cage around if you needed to clean in and around it. The bunny abode door is big enough for me to get half my body in with a handvac. Bunny abodes are also on wheels, which may or may not be important for you. But I like having it on wheels. 

The height of the bunny abode is better than the height of the 2nd one. I believe it's about 21" high, which I know Toby juuust fits in if he is standing up straight. He is a dwarf bun too.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't like the second one have seen them in person and they just don't attract me. The top of the leith ones is awesome as storage space. I just love this cage. Right now I have 2... Took some pics don't mind the mess today is cleaning day.

2story cage... I have it divided into two tanks(which will change as soon as I get me new tank than back to one but thats another rant).... On top I have my bonded pair, bottom is Apple.












Than we also have a 3 story one which currently has a 2floorsopen to my trio and if they bond with Wyatt I will open it up so that they have access to all 3 floors.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jun 17, 2010)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> I'd go with the second one, personally. The first one is smaller AND more expensive. Plus I like the overall look of the second.



Actually I think the first one is ever so slightly bigger. It is 48inches x 23inches, whereas the second one is 45.75inches x 25inches. They are pretty much exactly the same square foot wise (first is a tinnnyy bit bigger) but I love the look of the first. It seems sooo lovely and homey, and for some reason looks so much more spacious than the second one.

Plus I'd never trust a make of hutch that had such a tiinnyyy lock on the doors (when it's supposed to be an outside hutch). That heart barely keeps the doors closed! An animal wouldn't really have much trouble tapping the heart sideways to open the door. It's heavy bolts (plural) all the way for me lol.

I'd def get the first 

Jen


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 17, 2010)

Ali, your setup looks nice! Looks like yours are the 48" condos. I really like the 48" ones. Less in love with the 36" ones. I just feel like it's not enough room to hop unless the buns has several floors to run. The ramps and the holes for the ramps take up so much room that the 36" one is not much space when you really look at it.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 17, 2010)

Yup 48. :biggrin:


----------



## zednon (Jun 22, 2010)

I really like the 48 one would it be possible for my Flemish Giant to use it? She's very hard to contan, she eats threw 2 florings, I really didn't care of the NIC cage with her, and I switch to a x-pen, which she started to jump out off (signs) and eat threw the mat I put under it. now she's in a dog crate, I love craigs list. but I'd rather get the abode condos, they would look better and take up floor space and I wouldn't lose the storge.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 22, 2010)

My Flemish is 11lbs and I could not picture her being in that cage. It just would not work for a big bunny. The most I would put in it is a 7lb bunny alone.


----------



## Luluznewz (Jun 23, 2010)

wow! Those cages are really spacious. I was going to get the two story 48" one for Lulu. Shes only like...3 pounds so that would be a ton of room.

I may consider just getting the only story and adding a second one later (according to the site you can do that) if my savings get replenished.

Its also really nice to know they can hold an aquarium on top. That's exactly what I was planning on doing!

Do you find that its hard to get the rabbit out though? I've always been able to lift Lulu through the top of the cage. It might be a challenge with just a front door.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 23, 2010)

For a single bun no... when you have three going nuts a little harder...


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 23, 2010)

To the flemish question: someone in my rescue has a flemmie bonded with a dwarf bun and they live together on 2 out of 3 levels of the 48" condo. She says they do great and from what I could see the bunnies were very happy  They sell a 2nd story exit ramp to make it easy for the bun to walk in and out.

Jessica, if you buy the exit ramp, the bun will walk in and out on their own. It is a little bit weird at first to put your upper body through the door to fetch the bun from a corner but it's not impossible. Even my squirmy Toby is catchable in the condo.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 23, 2010)

I can't see Montana fitting through the hole and no im not kidding. :shock:Montana stretched out is 2 1/2 NIC grids long. Maybe if she was solo and could come and go as she pleased. She also would not be able to stand in it.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 24, 2010)

True, standing up would not b an option for such a long bun. Height of condo = 21.5 inch.


----------



## zednon (Jun 24, 2010)

I've thougth about getting a custom one and seeing if they could do the 48 one in half, instend of 3 sheaves doing 2.


----------



## Luluznewz (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh wow you can fit your upper body through? I didnt realize the front door was so large. And yeah, I realize that the vast majority of the time Lulu will be hopping out on her own but I have to lift her out every once and a while.

Its easier just to lift her out of her cage and put her in a carrier to go to the vet then chase her around the room once she hops out. Lulu doesnt really mind being lifted out of her cage anymore.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 25, 2010)

I can squeeze in up to about my waist, yeah.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 26, 2010)

Yea not sure you have seen pics of me but my top half is ummmm big... and I can get in there. 

On a side note my friend is giving me her 2 story 48in one!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## LV426 (Jun 27, 2010)

I like the first one but I looked at the site and I like the three level better but I can understand price constraints. 

PS. what kind of tortoise do you have? I have 3 russians and a redfoot.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 27, 2010)

The cool thing is you can easily order another level at a later date and add it. :biggrin:


----------



## Luluznewz (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a russian tortoise too.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 27, 2010)

Ali, where are your friends who keep giving you condos and where can I make such friends?!


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 27, 2010)

Leith Petwerks Bunny Abode Condo...


----------



## AquaticRex (Jun 28, 2010)

i wouldn't know what to choose. the first one allows for max viewing and is prolly easier for maintenance, but the second one is prolly better for the bunny for plenty of room. do you let yours out all day and this is just for night? or is the bunny in it most of the day (due to work/school, etc.)?


----------



## Luluznewz (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm getting the 48" two story bunny condo!! I'm soooooo excited! 

I found a month old one on craigslist for 200 dollars. Thats a 130 dollar savings including shipping. Lulu is going to be insanely happy!!

It's sorta absurdly large for one dwarf rabbit who is free a lot, but I figure I might be adding a larger rabbit one day as a companion. Whats great about it is I can close up the levels until they bond.

I will be sure to post picture of Lulu loving her new home!


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm highly jealous of you right now... Congrats!! :biggrin:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow I better look at Craigslist more often...! This sounds great! What a GREAT Deal!


----------

